# 442 D.C. vs Heller revolver



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

Ok I did it again guys went to a gunbash today and won again choice of table, so I picked a revolver that is engraved DC vs Heller does any body know how many they made or if it was more of a collectors piece


----------

